# Excellent Circumnavigating Cruising Cat for sale



## tdreffin (Oct 27, 2008)

*Check out Welcome to Yacht Scud for a new cruising cat, a St. Franciss 44', for sale on the market. We just finished a 3-yr circumnavigation in her in Dec 2007, refitted her during the summer of 2008 in the Chesapeake, so she's looking terrific. We relished our family cruising so much, we're going around again, this time in a bigger cat for charter. Interested folks can email me.*


----------

